# aliasing the interface from rc.conf on a vps.



## paulfrottawa (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello on a VPS I created some jail applications. The first try I ran out of room and now on the second try I can no longer give aliases from rc.conf.

But if I manually enter them there is no problem.

So my question is this: Is there a third place to enter this stuff after rc.conf?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2010)

You don't need to define aliases. Just define *jail_<name>_ip* and *jail_<name>_interface*.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Nov 30, 2010)

thanks for the info this. It work like a charm of course with nat and gateway included in rc.conf


----------



## paulfrottawa (Nov 30, 2010)

recapp no gateway is needed and just the nat configuration for rc.conf is.

Thanks again DrDice


----------

